# 3 wire throttle with Alltrax controller



## spoooner (Aug 23, 2011)

*I'm so close

I have an Alltrax 7234 AXE that I have wired from thier web diagram. I got everything working to the point I got the solid green light on the controller, but when I hit the ignition, it's not doing anything. No amber light (indicating open throttle) or any change. The throttle they list is 4 wire, and the magura throttle diagram shows it hooked up with just 2 of 3 wires. Neither set up worked from me. I've tried 3 different throttles (china escooter type, 1 thumb, 2 grip) and I've tried all combos of wires between #2 and #3 post of alltrax. Anyone successfully hooked up a red,white,and black 3 wire throttle to an Alltrax and get it working?

Any suggestions of what to try next.

*


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

The throttle they list isn't 4-wire, it's a 2 wire that also has a contact that closes when it's in the lowest throttle position. You don't need that.

For the throttle pinout:
http://www.electricscooterparts.com/magura_5k_throttle_wiring.html

The magura should have Blue, Black and Brown wires coming out of it.

For the Alltrax pinout:
http://www.alltraxinc.com/files/Doc100-046-A_DWG-AXE-Reverse-No-PlugBrk-wire-dia.pdf 

You wire either the Black and Brown wire (which would be 0-5k) or brown and blue (which would be 5k-0) depending on how you have it programmed (http://www.alltraxinc.com/files/Doc100-003-B_OP-AXE-Operators-Manual.pdf). Those two wires go to pins 2 and 3 on the alltrax controller. Pin 1 should get pack voltage through the KSI, and shouldn't get anywhere near the throttle.


----------



## spoooner (Aug 23, 2011)

Well that's a start, thank you. I don't have the Magura, I have the chinese scooter ones all of these razors and the like come with. they have black, red, and white. Your response helps my confidence that I wasn't completely wrong, but I still have issues. I've tried all those combos to the correct pins, still nothing.

couple more questions, as the only thing I don't feel like I grasp in the diagram is KSI

1. What is KSI, does that mean keyswitch, or something else, and should it limit the voltage to 5v?
2. Should anything in alltrax wiring diagram you mentioned limit voltage to throttle?
3. Any suggestions to test my throttles?

thanks


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

It's not working because you have a Hall effect Throttle.... it's not a potentiometer. Read this entire thread.
http://www.elmoto.net/showthread.php?1013-Hall-Effect-and-a-Alltrax-AXE

1) KSI, key switch interrupt/interlock. No, this is full pack voltage going to Pin 1.
2) not sure what you're asking.
3) know what you're before you wire it up.

You should take a step back and not just start wiring things up. To wire the hall effect throttle, you need a 5V regulator that can give you 5V from some source (12V, pack voltage, a battery.... something). Black/red/white is typically for a hall effect throttle and they need a dedicated 5V supply for the red wire. Pin 2 goes to the white wire (Signal), and Pin 3 Ground (black). Then you need to program the alltrax for Hall Effect Throttle.


----------



## spoooner (Aug 23, 2011)

#2.Should anything in alltrax wiring diagram you mentioned limit voltage to throttle?

I guess before you explained what a KSI was, I was wondering if the KSI or the throttle limited the full pack voltage to a the 5v. I see your response says that it doesn't, so now I'm wondering the cheapest, easiest way to regulate my pack to the necessary 5v for a hall effect throttle, or should I just get a different kind of throttle. I have a 48v (53.3v reading) lifepO4 pack (40AH). 

And in the mean time, if I want to see if things'll spin, I can just go buy a 0-5k pot and wire it up, right?

As far as _being sure_ before wiring it up! How's that possible, I went off the diagram Alltrax gave, that's my only real source. Some people like myself just have to try the hard way I'm afraid. I don't have time or money to get a degree in electronics! That's why I'm here. Cheers though, thanks for the help, I really appreciate it, now I know the difference between a hall effect throttle, and a 0-5k pot throttle, see I'm already learning.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

If you have a 48V pack, get a 48V to 5V DC-DC converter. Get a 0-5k pot to get it working if you want, or just get a pot throttle and be done. 

By saying Be sure before wiring up, I meant you knew how the alltrax was wired, but you didn't know what type of throttle or how to wire it into the alltrax. The schematic clearly shows a potentiometer type throttle on the alltrax. The throttle you own is not a potentiometer throttle, it's a Hall effect and they're two completely different throttle types.

What is this going into?


----------



## spoooner (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm converting a 15hp outboard to etek, with a 48v lifepo4 pack and Alltrax AXE, and was prior to this thread, going to use a scooter throttle. Oops. Now I may just rig up a pot as I'd rather not have a spring return anyway.


----------



## spoooner (Aug 23, 2011)

Okay, I've installed a 0-5k pot, and now I get the amber LED when I have it wide open (green LED when I have ignition switch on). So as far as I can tell, I have satisfied the controllers needs, but I'm still not getting power/spin out of my outboard, the solenoid is contacting, but no noise with turn of the pot, no action. Any suggestions? I have not gotten into the programming mode of my Alltrax AXE yet.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

The manual tells you how to troubleshoot. I'd suggest reading it thoroughly, and then getting into the programming portion.

Pay special attention to the status LED's, they tell you a lot.


----------



## spoooner (Aug 23, 2011)

OKay, the good and bad news. As soon as I bounced into the program for the Alltrax, hit defaults, then hit set, it immediatly started spinning. I then had 10 minutes of fun as I played with the pot, got my outboard to blast me with air, and changed settings on the program. At one point I was trying to change the throttle curves and the program stalled and never recovered, since then, I can't even get the controller to light green. I went from cheering to not getting any indicator lights, and not recognized by the computer. The #1 KSI which used to read pack voltage (50.3 after playing with it) now reads 50.3 with ignition off, 0.7 with ignition on (again, no green light). I have no idea where to go from here.


----------



## Bruce_Kenobi (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello, first timer writing here and I found this thread very useful. I hope Spoooner got it down, and it's now working! However, I have a similar problem to what he experienced, except I have a throttle Magura with Blue, Black and Brown wires coming out of it. 

I have an Alltrax 7234 AXE that I have wired from their web diagram. I got everything working to the point I got 1 green blink after I power up the key switch, and then the solid green light on the controller, but when I twist the Magura, it's not doing anything (motor won't spin). The amber light goes on at the end of the Magura twist when I wire it one way; and when I wire it the other way goes instantly on then turning a solid green after I twist the throttle. I'm not sure why the open throttle indicator goes on , I guess it is because the throttle let's the controller have all the power and its too much (?). I've tried some combinations between #2 and #3 ports of the Alltrax wiring diagram and no go. I had a voltimeter handy so I measured the voltage on the B+ and B- ports and it goes as it should, tricky part is: the M- is not giving out any voltage. Motor is working fine, and batteries are fully charged. As the rest of the specs go:

Voltage: 4 12 volt AGM batteries (48 V)
Current: each one is rated at 55 Amph, so I'm going with 55 Amph
470 ohm as the pre-charge resistor as the alltrax website indicates
KSI connected and working

I haven't been able to figure out how to hook up the controller to a PC, hence, I haven't done any programming, I just bought it and wire it up after it came.

Any suggestions of what to try next?


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a 7245 and a common issue when disconnecting and re-connecting is the high pedal disable box ticks of it's own accord. Unticking usually solves the not spinning issue. I use the 0--5k. Hope this helps.


----------



## spoooner (Aug 23, 2011)

Bruce_Kenobi, the issue was solved for me with a new 5k pot from radio shack. the old one must have had inner corrosion, even though it looked fine from the outside. I also got the open throttle indicator led coming on before I fixed the pot.


----------



## Bruce_Kenobi (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry I've been out of here a while. So this problem went down like this: I talked to the alltrax guys, they told me to send them the controller to check if it was bad, as it turns out it was good, they sent it back, I hooked it up today and I get 1 green blink on the LED, then it goes to solid green, I have 48 v from my B+ to my B-, my voltage goes from 0 to 3.1v on the 2 and 3 PINs in the controller while switched on, when switched off the resistance goes from 0 to 5KOHm, but my M- is always on 0, even when switched on, and the motor wont spin when switched on, even if the LED is solid green, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Bruce_Kenobi said:


> Sorry I've been out of here a while. So this problem went down like this: I talked to the alltrax guys, they told me to send them the controller to check if it was bad, as it turns out it was good, they sent it back, I hooked it up today and I get 1 green blink on the LED, then it goes to solid green, I have 48 v from my B+ to my B-, my voltage goes from 0 to 3.1v on the 2 and 3 PINs in the controller while switched on, when switched off the resistance goes from 0 to 5KOHm, but my M- is always on 0, even when switched on, and the motor wont spin when switched on, even if the LED is solid green, what am I doing wrong?


 No idea. But all I can suggest is to visually check all leads for correct connections. At one stage I completely dismantled the whole wiring and re-connected following the Alltrax diagram for my 7245. It worked. What was the problem? No idea. But it was resolved whatever it was.


----------



## Bruce_Kenobi (Dec 30, 2011)

today I reconnected the whole thing....I still don't get it, it's been months and the thing won't work....desperation is a word that is coming to mind quite often


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Take pictures and post them or draw out exactly how you've wired it.


----------



## Bruce_Kenobi (Dec 30, 2011)

I took a video of the wiring to send to Alltrax, would that be good? I'll take photos and post them here, thanks!


----------



## Bruce_Kenobi (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello!!! sorry I never got to post the pictures, but I finally solved it! thanks Poprock1 and frodus for the help. As it turned out, Alltrax tech support finally agreed that I have to connect the controller to the computer, and when I did, the controller was set from the factory on "Under Voltage: 60" and "Over Voltage: 90" and my system was running on a 48V pack, hence it was never going to work! so I changed the parameters to "Under Voltage: 24" and "Over Voltage: 47.8" and pressed "Set" and the bike instantly came to life! I also unchecked the box "High Pedal Disable" so now it works perfectly. I just wanted to let you guys know in case anyone comes across the same issue. Thank you all for the support!


----------



## Bruce_Kenobi (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Guys, just to show you a video I made of the construction of the bike, maybe you wanna watch it!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZdvHIR3Fao


----------

